# Another quick review: Bosch RO20VSK



## sbryan55 (Dec 8, 2007)

This is a nice review, Daniel. I have been looking at tools whenever I am in Lowe's and have been considering one of these. Thanks for the info.


----------



## ND2ELK (Jan 25, 2008)

These are great little sanders and you can't beat the price. I work in Lowe's tool world part time and it is our number one selling sander in it's class. Thanks for the review.

God Bless
tom


----------



## buffalosean (Feb 15, 2009)

glad you like it so far. Could you do me the favor of letting me know hows the dust collection on it? and vibration?


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

He covered the Vibration.

Very good review Daniel, I have all the Bosch cordless drills and drivers and I have been VERY impressed with them. I have decided as my older sander wear out they will be replaced with these.

One Question…why 4 1/2 stars instead of 5 ?


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

If you look at the stars it says 4 reviews total under it. This is a compilation of the stars awarded by all the reviewers. I gave it 5 stars.

Buffalosean. Vibration? Almost nonexistent. You could use this all day and not have any vibration fatigue.

Dust collection is excellent. You've got to empty the small cup once and awhile. When I get it connected to my shop vac I expect dust will be minor. The sander comes with a 1" and 1.5" adapter. I just need to look for a decent hose that I can adapt to that.


----------



## a1Jim (Aug 9, 2008)

I like mine


----------



## Ottis (Apr 17, 2009)

My bad…wasn't paying attention. We can't even do half stars can we.


----------



## araldite (Jan 29, 2009)

You can order it online at Lowes.com for $69.97 and it's shipped to your local store for free, but you have to pick it up there. You also have to pay local sales tax. It works for the Greenville, SC store so I assume it works elsewhere.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I have one. I bought it because I wanted something that wouldn't leave swirl marks as I heard this one did not. Or not as much as most. I does a little better, but I think that the sander is hard to control at high speeds. I can't really hold it on the top and feel like I have absolute control over it. It wants to shoot all over the place when hitting different direction grain. Now if I hold lower where it tapers inward I have much much more control.


----------



## sIKE (Feb 14, 2008)

I bought one of these reciently, got the same deal at Lowes, and had a $5 coupon from HD which they honored  plan to post my own reivew one of these days.


----------



## Mauritius (Jul 27, 2009)

I have one of these little guys too. Of all the tools I have, this one sits on my bench pretty much all the time. I have some childhood trauma when it comes to hand sanding, so this tool has a special place in my heart. Other than the fact that it does what it's supposed to do I will say that the dust collection is definitely very, very good. Needs cleaned out often, but with a built-in filter you'd expect that.


----------



## Ken90712 (Sep 2, 2009)

I have this one as well, after reading the sander shoot-out in one of my wood mags. Great sander, I have spent hours using this with only slight vibration in hands when done. Filter seems to do a nice job, when you clean it that is. Drum sander on the way though, I really dislike sanding like most I'm sure, so any time saved is money well spent.
Ken


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I have this same sander. I have the same problems with the sanding disks not wanting to stay on. I also have problems with this sander wanting to jerk around when it gets to a piece of wood with endgrain or grain moving a different direction. 
What number did you call in order to get a replacement rotor??


----------



## craftsman on the lake (Dec 27, 2008)

Rick: I looked it up online someplace and called. It was quite awhile ago now, I'm not sure. But it only happens when using open grid paper like abranet. Regular sandpaper doesn't cause the issue at all and I'm plenty pleased with this sander. It works better than most and is almost vibration free.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I use Mirka gold sanding disks. The disks will stay on ok but if I pull them off the sander and put them back on again later, they won't stay. I guess maybe it's a Mirka problem? But as soon as I take the sander off the wood the disk flys across the room like a frisbee.


----------



## woodplay (Aug 11, 2009)

I just called bosch and talked to their tech support. I asked if they had a new and improved hook pad. They said they didn't. I told them that mine just doesn't want to hold onto sanding disks anymore. He said that I was probably putting to much pressure on the sander and I wore out the hooks. I told him that I never put too much pressure on my sander because I'm always worried about swirl marks. He said I can transfer you to the parts department and you can order a new one. That's where I was left off.


----------

